# Leaking XP3....help!



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

My xp3 quits couple of days ago after I set it up (just moved to a new home). I started to find out when there was small pool of water around. then I noticed that water leaking slowly from the O ring. I thought it's easy, just tight it up. After half hour, it leaks again, now this time it's leaking from the hole where the power cord coming out, leaking much faster.... weird, what's wrong?? any similar experience, pressure issue, old parts or possible damage during the move???


thanks!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

How did start it up, by adding water manually? Or letting gravity do its trick?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2 O-rings on the intake/output assembly. Make sure there is no strain on that part from the hose. You can buy two O-rings from LFS (KE should have it) or pick a couple similar size (larger not smaller) from HomeDepot. Unlike other O-rings, I found these two do not require exact fit. 

Sometimes, simply release the strain, take out the assembly and lubricate the O-rings with silicon and the leak will go away. Vaseline jelly will get you through temporary as well but may not be good for the rubber in the long run.


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

It didn't leak at beginning. It starts after running for a while



beN said:


> How did start it up, by adding water manually? Or letting gravity do its trick?


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

The O rings are intact..the first time, sorry, I think I said wrong, the water actually leaks from the end of plastic hose below the O ring...sorry...



gklaw said:


> 2 O-rings on the intake/output assembly. Make sure there is no strain on that part from the hose. You can buy two O-rings from LFS (KE should have it) or pick a couple similar size (larger not smaller) from HomeDepot. Unlike other O-rings, I found these two do not require exact fit.
> 
> Sometimes, simply release the strain, take out the assembly and lubricate the O-rings with silicon and the leak will go away. Vaseline jelly will get you through temporary as well but may not be good for the rubber in the long run.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

What plastic hose below the O-ring A pic will help 

When the two O-rings is strained or worn out, water got pushed into the top housing and comes out where the cord goes in. I have seen that happend to my XP and help others fixed theirs ? The O-rings may look intact but might have developed flat spots due to the strain.

This is my best guess from your description without seeing a picture. It will be the cheapest fix and worth trying. If you come over, I can even pop a couple O-rings in there for you FF.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

gklaw said:


> What plastic hose below the O-ring A pic will help
> 
> When the two O-rings is strained or worn out, water got pushed into the top housing and comes out where the cord goes in. I have seen that happend to my XP and help others fixed theirs ? The O-rings may look intact but might have developed flat spots due to the strain.
> 
> This is my best guess from your description without seeing a picture. It will be the cheapest fix and worth trying. If you come over, I can even pop a couple O-rings in there for you FF.


Sounds like exactly what happened to me awhile back... It turned out that it was the O-ring even tho the water was leaking from elsewhere...


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I second and third what they said...

Leaking O-ring caused me to loose about 15-20 gallons overnight. Replaced o-ring and all was well.... except for a few bad dreams.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

This is how it looks like at first (nice and dry)
Image taken from my Eheim 2262 with the "cap/lid" taken off. *EDIT: Eheim 2076 NOT 2262*










Once you turn on your filter, water starts to leak from the quick release.









When the water is full, it will come out slowly from the powercord.

I am assuming the design is the same for RENA XP.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> This is how it looks like at first (nice and dry)
> Image taken from my Eheim 2262 with the "cap/lid" taken off.


Thanks for the useful photo explaining the failure, but isn't the 2262 a round canister? That looks identical to my 2078, right down to the LED's and the priming button.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Thanks for the useful photo explaining the failure, but isn't the 2262 a round canister? That looks identical to my 2078, right down to the LED's and the priming button.


ahh.. I didn't even have my beer yet!!!

It's the 2076 

In my case, there is also a small leak from the priming button.
I opened it up and put some vaseline on it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> ahh.. I didn't even have my beer yet!!!
> 
> It's the 2076
> 
> ...


Sorry to sidetrack the thread a bit, but isn't the 2076 only a couple of years old (new)? Yours already had a failure? I ask since my 2078 is just over a year in service now....


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sorry to sidetrack the thread a bit, but isn't the 2076 only a couple of years old (new)? Yours already had a failure? I ask since my 2078 is just over a year in service now....


No idea how old it is. 
It's now running on XP hoses and fittings 

I thought the picture will be helpful in the future to explain canister filter leaks thru the powercord.


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

sorry for the delay, here are the pictures. I went to Rona, but couldn't find the o ring. I searched online, someone said you can use vaseline and teflon tape, I tried but still leaking, maybe I did wrong way?? who knows, anyway, will go to home depot to get two o rings

pictures, you can see the leaking water slowly from the hose on both sides


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

That leak is from the quick connect.


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks! I will replace the two o rings. Will that be possible something wrong around the handle? I bought a used xp3 and noticed there was some white-ish cream on the inside of handle where the connection part with two hose, looks like glue or something else?..it's still there now after two years.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

White-ish cream is normal. 
The new xps have the white-ish cream.
Some ppl use silicone grease
Some ppl use petroleum jelly (vaseline)

My xp3 was leaking yesterday and apparently there was tension on the quick release.
once i moved the canister filter back a little bit, the leak stopped.

XP hasn't leaked thru at where your metal clamps are.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> White-ish cream is normal.
> The new xps have the white-ish cream.
> Some ppl use silicone grease
> Some ppl use petroleum jelly (vaseline)


Silicone grease is the thing to use. Petroleum based products will break the seals down and cause them to harden and crack.


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry for the late update.....It's still no good. I ordered a brand new O-ring set from Ebay and replace the O-rings on the canister and quick release, but the problem is STILL there. Water kept leaking from the power cord hole. 

The weird thing is even when you turn off the filter, the water is still leaking.....when you unplug the quick release, the water is also leaking from the pipe and the power cord. It will stop leaking only when I take off the canister part. Now, I'm thinking it's not from the O ring, maybe it's the quick release problem ?? 

Really frustrated!!!....


----------

